

Show HN: Healthy Break Pro (iOS app) - cerait
http://apps.cerait.com/healthybreakpro/

======
cerait
Healthy Break Pro app is designed to motivate you and remind you when time is
to take a short break and do appropriate exercises. Instructions and pictures
are provided for each exercise.

------
cerait
Clickable link: <http://apps.cerait.com/healthybreakpro/>

------
jolenzy
Interesting idea I must say.

------
vladetat
Looks promising. I will try it and let you know my impressions.

~~~
cerait
Thanks. We will appreciate it of course.

